# Hello from snowy Fort Collins, Colorado



## markchark (Jan 25, 2016)

My name is Mark. I have 1 colony, I bought last summer and I'm thrilled to report that my bees are not dead yet! I hope to split the colony in spring and pursue treatment free, foundationless frames, narrow bee space strategies. I would like to meet other beeks in my area with similar notions.

Cheers, M


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark!


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I have fond memories of Fort Collins -- we were there for a youth conference some years ago. One word of (perhaps unnecessary) advise, Even if you want to be treatment free, please make regular mite counts as part of knowing how things are going.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to The Beesource I am in your "area" & practice some of your "notions", also know of at least one other beekeeper in your backyard that does as well. PM me if you ever need a brain to pick, or want more info about the beekeeper/apiary closer to you.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Mark, I'm just south a few miles. Welcome to beekeeping. Rudy has it right! Keep a check on mites via powder sugar rolls or alcohol wash.
Your over winter hive will probably explode with bees in the spring! Learn your area to identify flower sources. For me it's mostly fruit trees starting in April ( often still cold sometimes frozen) with a huge nectar flow from basswood in mid to late June. For the rest of the season there's not too much.
Make sure they have room to store the nectar!
Fabian


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the bees this year.


----------

